# Campervan rentals and facilites



## rubytwo (Jun 22, 2015)

When we arrive in Portugal we're hoping to rent a campervan and travel around Portugal to get a better feel of parts so far unknown.

Given that we'll be arriving at the beginning of the year, in Winter, and are going to focus on the Northern parts of Portugal, can anyone confirm if facilities for campervans are open this time of year?

Also has anyone used a camper van rental company in Portugal that they can recommend?

Thanks


----------

